# New York show day 1



## JBroida (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;qF0nh7uaKVQ]http://youtu.be/qF0nh7uaKVQ[/video]


----------



## markenki (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks great, Jon. Best wishes! Hope you have fun.


----------



## stevenStefano (Mar 3, 2013)

I feel like I've been drinking near the end of the video


----------

